# ***OFFICIAL*** - Chuck Liddell vs. Rashad Evans DISCUSSION THREAD



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion in HERE on the UFC 88: BREAKTHROUGH main event. This is a battle of two contending light heavyweights with possible title implications. ALL other threads concerning this huge fight *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I seriously can not wait for Chuck Liddell to finish Rashad.

Finally, he will not be unbeaten.

Chuck takes this in the 2nd, via TKO. Drops him with the overhand right and finishes him with a flurry.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

(T)KO for Chuck either in the first or second.. Rashad is going down..


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> I seriously can not wait for Chuck Liddell to finish Rashad.
> 
> Finally, he will not be unbeaten.
> 
> *Chuck takes this in the 2nd, via TKO. Drops him with the overhand right and finishes him with a flurry.*


Unfortunately this is how I see it going, I want Rashad to win but I think Chuck takes it in the 2nd round.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Chuck will take this. He has to much power.

I mean Rashad has a shot at taking him down no doubt in my mind. But idk if he will be able to. And even if he does he won't be able to finish Chuck.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I can't see Evans winning. Chuck is a perfect match for him.

Can't count Rashad out though.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wait a sec...can't you hear it? Sound like "woo-woo"..it's gettin' louder..."WOO-WOO-chugga-chugga-*WOO-WOO!!!"*​ 
*Tis the ICEMAN KO EXPRESS rolling over Rashad boys and girls!!!*​ 
*Book it- second round KO!! :thumb02:*​


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Shug by snoozin'.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I think Chuck will take this. He has to much power.
> 
> I mean Rashad has a shot at taking him down no doubt in my mind. But idk if he will be able to. And even if he does he won't be able to finish Chuck.


Also, even if he does manage a takedown, he can't hold Chuck down. Nobody can blanket Chuck Liddell.

I'm just worried about Chucks injury. I know people don't want it to be used as an excuse if he loses but if he is taken down at will and struggling to get back up, it's safe to say that has something to do with it. It's not like Rashad has world class takedowns and top control. He's smaller than Chuck as well.

That being said, Chuck should take this by knock out or by a unanimous decision.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

If Evans makes it to the third, I will be stunned. Chucky has this one in the bag!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nick_V03 said:


> Also, even if he does manage a takedown, he can't hold Chuck down. Nobody can blanket Chuck Liddell.
> 
> I'm just worried about Chucks injury. I know people don't want it to be used as an excuse if he loses but if he is taken down at will and struggling to get back up, it's safe to say that has something to do with it. It's not like Rashad has world class takedowns and top control. He's smaller than Chuck as well.
> 
> That being said, Chuck should take this by knock out or by a unanimous decision.


IDK about that. Rashad is a very good wrestler so who knows. I think Rashad has the advantage wrestling wise but Chuck's TDD is a beast as well so who knows.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd say Rashad is the better wrestler but not by alot. He's not a very big light heavyweight while Chuck is. Add Chucks excellent takedown defense to that and there you go. I'm sure Rashad can take Chuck down but not consistently. I'm just saying if Rashads able to take him down at will throughout the bout and win a decision because of that.. Something wouldn't sit right with me.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Shug by snoozin'.


SUGA TRAIN!!! I'll be providing the chicken (not racist) and greens for all the people wantin a good meal while watchin Chuck get snuffed by Rashad. It'll be a victory.. A SLOOOOOOOOOOOW VICTORY!


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I can only see this ending by (T)KO for Chuck. I cant see Rashad being bale to secure too many take downs and IF Rashad could not hold Bisping down for long then he wont be able to keep Chuck down for too long either. 

Overhand right ko early in the second round for Chuck. Thats my call.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Chuck eats wrestlers for breakfast. I say there's about a 10% chance Evans sees round three. I'd give him 50% chance of making it to round 2.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

A little staredown preview:​


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Walker said:


> A little staredown preview:​


Chuck with "I will rip your head off" -look, 
Rashad with "I didn't do it!" -look. 
Haha


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Walker said:


> A little staredown preview:​


Chuck Liddell looks like the bigger man... but he doesn't look like the better fighter. Rashad by UD.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Chuck should retire after the loss to Shug.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Chuck should retire after the loss to Shug.


Yeah if that were to happen maybe. Too bad there is zero percent chance of that happening.


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

First of all IMO Evans is not unbeaten. That draw with Tito was BS. Tito clearly won 2 of the 3 rounds. The draw took place because the ref took a point away for grabbing the fence. I cant stand Tito but he won that fight. With that being said if Rashad can look like that against Tito who clearly sucks right now he is gonna beat his ass beat against Chuck. I know you cant compare fights and fighters like that but if that any indication he loses bad.


----------



## Poland (Dec 31, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> Chuck Liddell looks like the bigger man... but he doesn't look like the better fighter. Rashad by UD.


I'd swear Chuck looked fuller in the mid-front and more flabby on his back at weigh-ins than in the past. He's had a little gut forever though. 

Chuck in his prime I wouldn't second guess for this bout - but he is getting older. He looked great against Wanderlei but that was long enough that age can kick in at any time. His best days I'd say are behind him but his skills present well for Rashad's style. But if Rashad stays back, plans takedowns and doesn't get over ambitious, and start taking chances/being reckless or chasing Chuck (Babalu) he COULD get a decision. But from what I've seen/remember, Rashad doesn't have the stamina to just wear Chuck out and Chuck looked good in the 3rd round of his last fight. I won't be shocked if Rashad plays it smart and doesn't provide a lot of opprotunity for Chuck to knock him out though.


----------



## Double Dizzle (Jul 21, 2008)

Rashad.....choke out....round 2.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Chuck, first round ko.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

nicknj53 said:


> First of all IMO Evans is not unbeaten. That draw with Tito was BS. Tito clearly won 2 of the 3 rounds. The draw took place because the ref took a point away for grabbing the fence.


As much as I dislike Rashad, that fight was clearly a draw. Its not like Tito got screwed over by a sudden point loss, but instead he was warned 2 or 3 times for it first. I doubt Rashad would have done anything awesome if Tito hadn't grabbed the fence, but rules are rules and Tito messed up.
Anyway, I find Rashad to be a wrestler version of Machida, if that makes sense to anyone. He does some solid point scoring by abusing his high level wrestling and wins by decision. Effective yes but atleast to me extremely boring.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Almost Time for the Iceman KO Express to pull in the station..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

NCC said:


> Almost Time for the Iceman KO Express to pull in the station..


The KO Express won't be operating today due to an extreme case of Suga rushing through the octagon. All occupants of the KO Express train are advised to book another train due to the rust that is building.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This should be a good fight. Big test of TD's vs. Bricks for Counters.

Can Rashad outwork Chuck or will he fall asleep midway?

I'm going for the latter.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I think Rashad will have a change in cardio this time around. Looks like he trained a looooooot harder, and Greg Jackson developed the gameplan if I'm not mistaken...

So!!!

An explosive wrestler with greatly improving striking against and old and somewhat slowing Chuck Liddell, Sorry Chuck... you're not going to win this fight.

But if Chuck does win.. I won't make excuses, but I'm not worried about that.

WAR EVANS!!!


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

2nd round submission for rashad.lol


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Did Rashad just do the GSP nipple twist?


----------



## Trevmysta (Mar 23, 2008)

I think so


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Chuck at 204? dont see that ofter.... Rashaad in trouble!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL at people picking Evans..


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Round 1 to Chuck.

Rashad is sooooooo boring.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!

Chuck is out cold!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh My ******* God


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

*Omfg*

Im in complete disbelief!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Haha to the doubters. I knew this would be a close fight but damn!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dnash said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!
> 
> Chuck is out cold!


WHAT!?!????


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

That was beautiful.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

O...M...F...G! i am totally ****ing speechless and depressed. congrats rashad.


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

Just goes to show, you can never count anyone out.

Rashad just gained my respect.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh no..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOW!!! Thats was never expected Congrats Rashad..


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Feet planted, and hands low


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

wellwell..... guess theres no way they can keep machida from the titleshot now


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says about Machida, Evans is the number one contender.


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

Man liddell got KTFO!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh well.. Chuck should retire. At least before he ruins his legacy. He had a successful career. Nobody can take that away from him.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Rashad will never have my respect...but I give him props as a good fighter now. 

That was a brutal KO. Up there with Gonzaga kicking and collapsing Crocop. Probably as shocking too.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

NEW CHAMPION mark my words..


----------



## burningdevil (May 27, 2007)

Wow, Chuck Got Knocked The **** Out. Wow.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow! That was one heck of a knockout! Guess he had a reason to showboat after all.

I see Evans vs Machida in the future after this for some reason.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

i wanna cry


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

OMG!!! THERE IS SUGA EVERYWHERE!!!! WHAT DID I SAY!!!!!!!


OMG I'm sooooo happy, NO ONE SAW THE KNOCKOUT!!!! I didn't even see a knockout win for Evans, AMAZING!!

Damone, you can come out now, I remember when you were backing Evans when they were supposed to fight back at 85, it's safe dude.

THE SUGA RUSH IS ALIVE!!!


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

That was absolutely brutal.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, what a great punch. I didn't see that coming. Kudos to Evans.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I just plain don't like Rashad, but he has earned the next title shot no doubt. I don't see anyone else but Machida being in that conversation. 

I mean when I saw Chuck go down I was like "oh wow, well he'll get up lke he does." but seeing him laying there motionless really made me scream WTF literally.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

help a poor man who gets the play by play off mmaforum.com. what exactly went down?


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

******* Lol.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

ok props to Rashaad for the Bill Gates mug shot shirt... thats awesome!!


----------



## poleary2000 (Jul 1, 2006)

WOW, that was as shocking as Gonzaga on Cro Cop. It came out of nowhere!!!


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Next is opponent for evens?

keith ?
wandy?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im not sure what to say right nw.....there goes 20k in the vbookie.......I officially owe Rashaad Evans an apology, I have always hated on him and he proved me wrong.......wow:dunno:


----------



## brrzee (Apr 8, 2007)

Was it a punch or a kick that knocked him into the dark night for a few minutes?


----------



## burningdevil (May 27, 2007)

I feel bad for Chuck now. Where do he gofrom here.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Before it happened I felt it coming on. This is pretty hilarious. I put all my points on Chuck.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Just when I thought this fight was going to continue to roll along quietly, Rashad just unloaded that right hand... Reminded me of some of the best knockouts in the UFC. THe sound, and Chuck slamming to the mat. Big congratulation to Rashad, he deserves a title shot.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> Next is opponent for evens?
> 
> keith ?
> wandy?


 


Lyoto...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Next fight will probably be Machida vs Evans....may god have mercy on us all.. -_-

10 bucks to anyone who doesn't fall asleep.


----------



## nunez (Jun 24, 2007)

Bullshit that they purposely controlled the cameras so as to not show Chuck on the ground. They added to this censorship by not having Chuck speak, although maybe it was his teams decision.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

brrzee said:


> Was it a punch or a kick that knocked him into the dark night for a few minutes?


Chuck went for a left uppercut and Rashad came over the top with an overhand right that landed DIRECTLY on Chuck's chin. The Iceman went completely limp and was out cold for a solid minute.


----------



## poleary2000 (Jul 1, 2006)

HUGE overhand right.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

They both planted their feet and threw...
Chunk threw a right upper cut...
Rashad threw a right over the top...

Rashad hit chuck square in the jaw.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

burningdevil said:


> I feel bad for Chuck now. Where do he gofrom here.


 
He opens the pit 2 and trains other fighters....wow I cant believe I just said that....WTF Is going on??


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Rashad VS Griffin will have the "TUF WINNERs" hype all over it. Give wandy chuck so he can redeem himself and send the iceman into the retirement freezer


----------



## adobostreak (Apr 8, 2007)

man. just when we thought chuck's career was going back up after the wanderlei fight, this happens. this was worse than the knockout by quinton.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Lyoto...


probably right


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Liddell's brain went one way and his body stayed planted. Tough to watch since Liddell is such a star or the UFC


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

That punch was awesome. I really have to give rashad credit, never thought he would be able too do that..but wow.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Unbelievable......all I can say is Chuck has lost it


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!!! That is the last time I switch my pick even though I was still rooting for my boy Rashad!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't disrespect Chuck. It's not like he got dominated. He was winning the fight up until that massive overhand right.

I give props to Rashad. No one expected him to knock Chuck out. Although.. As sad as it is to say this.. Chuck should retire, like I said. He has nowhere to go from here. By the time he even makes it into title contention, he'll be to old. That's if he even does.

He should call it a career. He has nothing to be ashamed of. He will always be my favorite fighter.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

The first one to get a gif of Chuck getting knocked out is the king of the internet.


----------



## BrAinDeaD (Oct 15, 2006)

It has to be the nipples. I'm gonna start tweaking mine every day.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

That was an ugly, ugly knockout. 

I'm pissed and shocked at the same time.

I thought Rashad wasn't the real deal. Guess I was wrong. At Least Hendo pulled through tonite. :thumbsup:


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

BEST FIGHT IVE SEEN ALL YEAR! lol I love it when liddell losses and this time he got put to SLEEP. This wasn't a TKO like the rampage fight, this was KO from one punch. Best punch I've seen all year.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Suga has 2 highlight KO's know for the reels. That is 2nd best KO I have ever seen next to Gonzaga sending cro-cop's head to the mat.


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Man that was such a devastating knockout. Chuck looked like he was out for over a minute!

Things have been looking pretty grim for the Iceman lately...I wonder how he is feeling about his career right now?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

burningdevil said:


> I feel bad for Chuck now. Where do he gofrom here.





Nick_V03 said:


> Don't disrespect Chuck. It's not like he got dominated. He was winning the fight up until that massive overhand right.
> 
> I give props to Rashad. No one expected him to knock Chuck out. Although.. As sad as it is to say this.. Chuck should retire, like I said. He has nowhere to go from here. By the time he even makes it into title contention, he'll be to old. That's if he even does.
> 
> He should call it a career. He has nothing to be ashamed of. He will always be my favorite fighter.


 
Bullshit he could potetially go up to HW and possible fight Randy(if he can beat Brock) its not over for Chuck but dam......that was really unbelievable


----------



## Mocacho (Jan 2, 2008)

You lose! Hopefully all you Liddell nuthuggers will go to sleep like your boy did.


----------



## poleary2000 (Jul 1, 2006)

I wouldn't say Chuck was winning the fight up until that point. Rashad was moving and you could almost say running from Chuck, but he was catching Chuck with counters as much as Chuck was catching him. It was a close fight until the KO. Bottom line, Rashad wins.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

I found the reaction to the knockout quite strange, yet hilarious. It seemed that the entire arena went silent after the fight was stopped, except for Rashad's wife who was screaming like a banshee.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rashad winning by devastating knockout? They should be offering Forrest to Rashad on a silver platter. No doubt Rashad has the next title fight, which he will definatly win.

I said it a looooooooooooooooooong time ago, Rashad Evans will be champion.

Anybody else doubt my statement?

I'ma say this early too, Nick Diaz will have 2 belts in the next year and a half, and Alistair Overeem will have the belt one day. Fedor won't be stopped, Barnett trashes Arlovski, and Big Nog will be the champ without a doubt when they decide to pay him the respect he really deserves.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

reminded me of the end of Rocky 3 when Rocky and Apollo were connecting at the same time.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Damn that knockout was ridiculous. I wanted Rashad to lose at first because of how cocky he seemed to be and how he was dancing all stupid, but you can't deny his skills after a ko like that. I didn't see even a hint of Rashad "the wrestler" in this match. Sort of reminded me of an mma version of Roy Jones or Floyd Mayweather...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Bullshit he could potetially go up to HW and possible fight Randy(if he can beat Brock) its not over for Chuck but dam......that was really unbelievable


That could work, although would he even be as effective at heavyweight? I don't want his career to end up like Ken Shamrocks.

I don't want to see him lose again.


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

God damn I couldn't believe that shit. The roar of my roommates and I could probably be heard throughout my whole apartment complex. I wanted Chuck, but jesus christ what a punch by Rashad.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I missed the fight due to power outage! DARN YOU TROPICAL STORM!!! Anyways.. I'm still in shock with the news. /cry


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow!

Liddell died!

*Why does Rashad ever wrestle? He temporarily sends fighters to heaven everytime he connects. His punch was equivalent to Gonzaga's kick!*

Awesome!

Palhares made me upset when he lost and Rashad and McDonalds redeemed the night.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Chuck just doesn't have it anymore..Rashad threw an awesome punch and it paid off.. Now its time for Rashad vs Machida..


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dnash said:


> I found the reaction to the knockout quite strange, yet hilarious. It seemed that the entire arena went silent after the fight was stopped, *except for Rashad's wife who was screaming like a banshee.*


Yeah, LoL. Did anybody else find that continuous screaming from his wife pretty annoying? I sure did....


----------



## ShreddedAndy (May 10, 2008)

My ******* hero just got put to sleep.

God damnit...


----------



## legking (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL! My girlfriend is PISSED!


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

NCC said:


> Now its time for Rashad vs Machida..


:thumb03:



Cal2002 said:


> Yeah, LoL. Did anybody else find that continuous screaming from his wife pretty annoying? I sure did....


For sure.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

You guys see Dana all pissed in the cage after the fight...hillarious, he prob is mad cuz he was bankin on Chuck commin back and people were talkin bout Chuck gettin that shot at Forrest....BTW I like Forrest's chances against Rashaad..


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

*waits for the "chuck didn't prepare properly", "i still don't think Rashad is that good", "chuck wasn't the same" comments.....


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> LOL at people picking Evans..


:fight03:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I hated seeing that, very unexpected as well. Hope Chucks alright. Think he should retire now like others have said, before he loses one too many fights and isn't remembered as he should be.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

ShreddedAndy said:


> My ******* hero just got put to sleep.
> 
> God damnit...


Don't worry, he has accomplished almost more than anyone at light heavyweight. Chuck is still awesome.


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

the HARDEST knock out I ever seen, chuck died OMG

wow


evans needs to drop the cockyness though really anoying


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Gudster said:


>


Awesome screenie, and lolout.jpg is the funniest name.

Think anyone can get a GIF up here?

BTW, new desktop image, thanks.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Time to hang em up now Chuck. They've got ya sussed mate. I'd hate to see him get KO'd like that anymore.


----------



## Gudster (Aug 4, 2007)

ZaoSyn said:


> The first one to get a gif of Chuck getting knocked out is the king of the internet.


King me baby.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm still in shock... I thought Chuck had all the advantage in this fight. But it's MMA.. I guess anything can happen. I WANT THE GIF!!! Anyways.. I think Chuck should consider retirement.. He's slowly fading away as age is getting to him.


----------



## Street Fighter (Oct 16, 2006)

End of the fight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJZe-Hi_iSg


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

that gif is a little too fast, you need to put more frames so you can see it in slow motion


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I think it's time Chuck and his fans shut up about his title shot.

Rashad just made me some e-points and $400 courtesy of some retard Liddell Fanboys at Hooters!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

chaoyungphat said:


> that gif is a little too fast, you need to put more frames so you can see it in slow motion


Yup, its giving me seizures looking at it. 

He's had it coming though has Chuck. 

I really don't get why Rashad acts the way he does in the octagon, because he's not like that at all outside, not when i've seen of heard him anyways. Its so put on. But i do like the Dude, and props to him, came in with a plan, stayed patient, and took that opening.


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

southpaw447 said:


> I think it's time Chuck and his fans shut up about his title shot.


Heh, in the last few weeks I have seen various threads about where Chuck was headed after Rashad. Chuck was saying he wanted his title back, and then also saying he wanted Jackson pretty bad too. Should've paid a bit more attention to the fight at hand instead of what's gona happen after it...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know I said before that Rashad didnt get the credit he deserved because he hadnt had that career defining moment yet but I sure never thought he would get it tonight.


----------



## burningdevil (May 27, 2007)

This loss by Liddell reminds of the time, when Mike Tyson got knocked out by Lennox Lewis. I felt so sad for Tyson and felt he should retire. That is what I feel about Chuck tonight.I hate to see a good guy like Chuck loss like this.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Once again mixed martial arts proves that there's no such thing as a sure thing.

I hate Rashad Evans, but holy **** did he knock Chuck stupid.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Gudster said:


>


Wait, maybe Chuck just passed out drunk. He has Bud Light all over his face...


----------



## ArrowheadHawk (Sep 7, 2008)

Cal2002 said:


> Heh, in the last few weeks I have seen various threads about where Chuck was headed after Rashad. Chuck was saying he wanted his title back, and then also saying he wanted Jackson pretty bad too. Should've paid a bit more attention to the fight at hand instead of what's gona happen after it...


What a cop out. Lidell is just over the hill. First Jardine and now Evans. The man needs to retire and become a Celebrity face of the UFC. His fighting days are over.


----------



## Street Fighter (Oct 16, 2006)

Beeg said:


> Wait, maybe Chuck just passed out drunk. He has Bud Light all over his face...


XFD
---------


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

he knocked him out senseless, not a flash knock down like rampage, this was a one punch GTFO here KO. Joe rogan was saying how liddell was still on the ground after rashad was finished with his taunts around the octagon.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

All credit to Herb Dean for the interception.

A couple of more punches and Chuck would have been brain dead.

Anderson Silva is now officially the franchise player in the UFC. There's no fighter that's been more deadly and consistent.

I just hope he invests in a few English lessons.

Woohoo!


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

The way Chuck went down and stayed down so long and then watching the slow motion 3-4 times while Goldie and Joe talked about it, I seriously thought there was a chance that Rashad broke Chuck's neck. I of course would never wish that on anyone, especially Chuck but the force he was hit with and the movement on his neck looked nasty. I'm glad it didn't turn out that way but it definitely crossed my mind.

Huge knockout by Rashad!!!


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

either chuck is a moron or chuck's trainiers are morons. chuck lost the same way he lost to rampage. i said it before.. he made the same freaking mistake again. he didn't keep his left hand up while throwing a punch with the right hand. when he fought rampage his left arm was low and he got knocked out by a right hook.. pretty much the same thing happened tonight, except rashad's punch was more of an overhand right hook and had more power in it.

if he kept his left hand up he wouldn't be getting put to sleep.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Me before the Chuck-Rashad fight - 
"If Chuck loses I am going to stop watching UFC" 

****.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

albertsd24 said:


> wow all you chuck liddell fans there is nothing you can say...


Ugh!! Hate how the first reaction of so many is to gloat and rub shit in peoples faces. Of course there's lots we/they can say. We can say how disappointed we are, how sad it is to see a great fighter get ko'd like that again and how we hope he just hangs em up now, for his own good.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Except Tyson was on anti-depressants before that fight. 


Anyway, I put my money and Rashad and won. Nothing more to say besides that.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Ugh...I'm so dissapointed right now but the same shock I felt when Rampage and Jardine won wasn't there tonight. Rather than jumping up and yelling like in the Quinton fight, I sat quietly to myself as I watched Chuck fall flat on the mat. I don't think Chuck's age is getting to him, I think we're seeing the result of new up-and-comers paying attention to a dominant champions style and effectively countering it.

I don't think Chuck's getting old, he just needs to refine his style and fix the glaring openings he leaves for his opponents. Sadly I see Chuck's career winding down from this point though. 

Respect to Chuck for doin what he does and getting this sport to where it is today.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Guys, I'm now taking bets on how long this thread will last untill it is locked. I say by tommarow mid-day.

Anyone wanna call me on it?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is teh Knockout

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJZe...m.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=110420671


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I have been saying Rashad would win this from day one, but I never thought he would do it with a devestating KO. That was just brutal.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Guys, I'm now taking bets on how long this thread will last untill it is locked. I say by tommarow mid-day.
> 
> Anyone wanna call me on it?


Sure


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

*Once again folks, why the Fudge does Rashad wrestle? He kills his opponents whenever he decides to strike.*

When he fought Brad Imes, he bullied Goliath.

When he kicked Salmon, Salmon had a ten minute conversation with Jesus in heaven before Jesus sent him back.

Tonight, Liddell had the same conversation with God.

Rashad moved as well as Anderson Silva or Machida. He was very elusive and was out-scoring Chuck on his feet before he made a pile of carcass out of him.

*Rashad VS Anderson Silva should be awesome. *


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Cochise said:


> Guys, I'm now taking bets on how long this thread will last untill it is locked. I say by tommarow mid-day.
> 
> Anyone wanna call me on it?


I have a feeling if we can keep out the flow of new members we'll be okay


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Congrats guys the Suga Train derailed the Iceman Express..


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

MLS said:


> Sure


Hey MLS, wanna make a buck? :thumb02:

Just "accidentally" lock this thread tommarow....midday sound good?


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

NCC said:


> Congrats guys the Suga Train derailed the Iceman Express..


Do we need to call the FRA or the AAR about this tragic occurrence? I have a feeling some cargo on the Iceman express was crushed in this collision. Looks like we won't see Chuck til next year as he will surely have a medical suspension after that one.


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Apr 29, 2007)

I give Evans credit, beautiful punch with great follow through. Chuck got caught because he did not defend. Is it time for the Iceman to hang em up? Don't know, but after the last few fights, I think he has to consider it, unfortunately. I've been watching Chuck for a long time now and will always be a fan. He always gives an exciting fight. He is who he is and I doubt that will change.

He would def have my vote for the HOF.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

SILVA>ALL said:


> You guys are seriously underestimating Rashad.
> 
> The guy is very hard to hit and if forced to stand, counters well.
> 
> I don't think this fight will be anyhere as easy for Chuck as some expect -- in fact, I predict that Chuck is getting caught.


This was my prediction a few day ago. :thumb02:


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

The only thing I'm going to say is.....Damn it!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Everyone needs to stop acting like Chuck got nocked out by some scrub, Evans hit him hard and there was nothing to give Lidell any indication Evans was capable of that, did anyone here see that coming? Neither did Chuck its that simple, Evans is a very capable fighter this is not like the Jardine fight were he looked bad and lost, but you cant prepare for everything and there was nothing in Rashads record to give the impression Chuck should be prepared to eat the biggest overhand right of his career, Evans has never been known for knock out power punches, Lidell was prepared to go in there go for the KO and avoid the takedowns, Chuck isnt washed up he proved that in the Wandy fight and there are plenty of good fights left for him just the Forrest fight definatly off now, maybe Lidell should take a break while he is recovering and you know what the no contact medical suspension he'll get could be the best thing for him as you know if he cant spare he might be forced to work on the other aspects of his game.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

This sets up Liddell-Shogun now. Its what was originally planned any way.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> The only thing I'm going to say is.....Damn it!



Blood, it's funny that Rashad did exactly what he predicted and that's that he would so out-class Chuck on his feet that Chuck might be better off taking him down and grappling him.

Quinton Jackson was grinning from ear to ear. Rashad has called him one of his best friends in MMA...which probably explains the grin.

Rashad looked amazing tonight. I hope he'll throw out the grappling and stick to throwing stones at his opponents.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

Wow had to go out so i recorded the fight just got done watching it and i am still in disbelief the only way i thought Evans would win was by decision never thought he would Knock Chuck Out Cold. Congrats to Rashad hope he gets some recognition now but he needs to give that showboating shit a break.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

Trips1978 said:


> Wow had to go out so i recorded the fight just got done watching it and i am still in disbelief the only way i thought Evans would win was by decision never thought he would Knock Chuck Out Cold. Congrats to Rashad hope he gets some recognition now but he needs to give that showboating shit a break.


Trips1978, even as Chuck walked away, he required physical support.

He was out for nearly as long as Salmon was.

Rashad, folks, hits like a freight train smashing your chin.

I just hope he continues with the stand up game. I know he's a great wrestler, but I hate Dan Henderson type wrestlers -- which he is.

He's a much better striker.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

SILVA>ALL said:


> Blood, it's funny that Rashad did exactly what he predicted and that's that he would so out-class Chuck on his feet that Chuck might be better off taking him down and grappling him.
> 
> Quinton Jackson was grinning from ear to ear. Rashad has called him one of his best friends in MMA...which probably explains the grin.
> 
> Rashad looked amazing tonight. I hope he'll throw out the grappling and stick to throwing stones at his opponents.


I'm not a fan of Rashad Evans by any means. I'll give him the proper respect for KOing Chuck with a wicked ass punch but I still don't enjoy watching him. His head and body movement really irritates me for some reason. I wouldn't really say that he outclassed Chuck on the feet but he did pick his shots wisely and landed a killer shot that Chuck wasn't expecting. Props to Rashad for fighting a great fight though


----------



## damnyouwoman14 (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

damnyouwoman14 said:


>


man that gif hurts to watch. something about rashad's movements irritate me too, but i am not sure why. his technique was very effective in this fight. his movements remind me of keith jardine's in a way, but they are not quite as twitchy as keith's. whatever the case, that is one of the most impressive knockouts i have ever seen in my life, and i am damned sad that it occurred to one of my all time favorite fighters.


----------



## Joessups (Mar 11, 2007)

chucks beer belly is catching up with him


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

very shocked with the outcome lol

has chuck woken up yet???

iceman needs to call it quits.

Rashad soon will be getting a title shot I bet...


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

WoW!! Congrats to Rashad. I think he stunned a few of us with that shot. He was quick.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

*I feel betrayed....*

About the liddell evans fight

Here chuck was, dominating 1st and 2nd round, out of nowhere comes a fluke haymaker and chuck is KOed

its hard to explain but I feel like I got stabbed in the back.This isnt even about me losing 3000 credits either

anyone feel the same?


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> About the liddell evans fight
> 
> Here chuck was, dominating 1st and 2nd round, out of nowhere comes a fluke haymaker and chuck is KOed
> 
> ...


There's a reason you're flat-lining in terms of rep...you talk out of your wazoo!

Rashad was easily outstriking Chuck. Look at Chuck's face before he gets knocked out and then look at Rashad's.

Rashad is hard to hit. Even the company shills, Rogan and Goldberg, changed their tone after doing their best to pretend Chuck, their boss' wife, was doing well.

Chuck, like Liben VS Anderson Silva, despite his aggressive forward movement, was getting molested before he got TOTALLY fist-fcked. :thumb02:


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Watch the fight again dumbass.Chuck was landing more shots and causing more damage until the fluke haymaker


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

i love it, people are gonna bitch and moan and make excuses on this board for weeks to come.. he got caught, deal with it, hes not that great of a fighter to begin with. Maybe ten years ago, this is now and real fighters mop the floor with him (except wandy, but wandy wasnt wandy that night so all is forgiven)i mean come on.. he lost to keith fuckin jardine.. gimme a break


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

chuck would be winning fights if he learned to keep his left hand up. knocked out by the same mistake twice.. 

if he learns to keep his left hand up he would be winning all his fights.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Fluke....lol. The same shot that Rampage knocked him out with....woah. I called this, but I thought that Chuck would get caught with a kick trying to take Rashad down. I knew that Rashad would be too elusive standing. So I figured that he'd play that game until Chuck went for the take down that Rashad had been talking about, and kick his head off. That or just wait out a decision win, which was realistically more plausible.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

elardo said:


> Fluke....lol. The same shot that Rampage knocked him out with....woah. I called this, but I thought that Chuck would get caught with a kick trying to take Rashad down. I knew that Rashad would be too *elusive* standing. So I figured that he'd play that game until Chuck went for the take down that Rashad had been talking about, and kick his head off. That or just wait out a decision win, which was realistically more plausible.


Everytime I see this word, I think of Joe Rogan.

Anyways, it wasn't a fluke... it was a clean shot, nicely planted.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> Watch the fight again dumbass.Chuck was landing more shots and causing more damage until the fluke haymaker


Whenever asinine snipes like "dumbass", "idiot" and "retard" start getting hurled at me, I know what caliber of intelligence I'm contending with. :thumb03:

Your next best weapon is likely the bruising of my reputation with negative reps because, like gun-totting street thugs, you have nothing else in the way of good reasoning to counter me.

Of course Rashad was pelting Chuck more than Chuck was pelting Rashad, but you got sold on slide of hand. *Chuck danced a lot, rashad hit a lot.* 

That's how blood and bruises come about. Only one of th two was bruised when Herb Dean jumped in to save Chuck's life. :cheeky4:


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

keeping your left hand down and asking to get knocked out is not a fluke. jackson did it to him, and so did rashad.

until chuck learns to keep his fcking left hand up, he's going to get knocked out.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

Chuck was my hero, seeing him get brutally KOed like that, it felt like I was the one getting KOed.And you need to change your disrespectful, osama loving sig you ******* moron silvaall.


----------



## SILVA>ALL (Jul 22, 2008)

jeremy202 said:


> Chuck was my hero, seeing him get brutally KOed like that, it felt like I was the one getting KOed.And you need to change your disrespectful, osama loving sig you ******* moron silvaall.


WTF?! You're a sack of nuts!

Osama? Seriously...WTF! I don't need to be particularly savvy in psychology to map out your demented psyche.

Your dementia is well depicted in the idiocy of your last post.

Drink a couple of glasses of water and sober up, step out of your trailer and suck up some fresh air and then come back and comment like you came out of your mother's womb...not out of an orangatang's rectum. :sign02:


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

SILVA>ALL said:


> WTF?! You're a sack of nuts!
> 
> Osama? Seriously...WTF! I don't need to be particularly savvy in psychology to map out your demented psyche.
> 
> ...


You just proved you didnt make it past 8th grade, moron.


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Liddell is you're hero? LOL. That's a good joke, liddell is a loser who only beat Wandy because it was his first fight in the UFC. He got KTFO by Rashad and he deserved it for being overconfident. Whoever thinks liddell as their hero must really have low expectations.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

And the Suga train reigns supreme. Glad I jumped on that train on a whim and not the Iceman KO Express. I can now pretend I called this. 

Is it just me or is Evans actually high on sugar when he fights? I mean he's twitching like a sugar/coke junkie and starts to shake try to loosen up after he gets hit... And when he FINALLY stops twitching so goddamn much and starts to relax a little then WHAM! KO! Chuck dead! I was seriously asking that to myself "Good god, did Chuck die?".

I think Rashad is a future champ, IF he could lay off the sugar and stop acting like Tweek from South Park when he fights.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> OMG!!! THERE IS SUGA EVERYWHERE!!!! WHAT DID I SAY!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OMG I'm sooooo happy, NO ONE SAW THE KNOCKOUT!!!! I didn't even see a knockout win for Evans, AMAZING!!
> ...


Yep, I picked Rashad from day one, and I'm glad he ended up winning and in awesome fashion. So awesome. Never got why many thought Evans had zero chance to win. 

But, I'm sad that Palhares and Tavares didn't win. So sad. *sniff*


----------



## Stratisfear (Oct 16, 2006)

Cheef_Reef said:


> i love it, people are gonna bitch and moan and *make excuses on this board for weeks to come..* he got caught, deal with it, hes not that great of a fighter to begin with. Maybe ten years ago, this is now and real fighters mop the floor with him (except wandy, but *wandy wasnt wandy that night* so all is forgiven)i mean come on.. he lost to keith fuckin jardine.. gimme a break


Irony.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I think the gameplan to beat Chuck is pretty clear.

Have him come to you and Chuck isn't as good.

Rashad looked amazing. He looked so fast on his feet i was pretty impressed now I'm curious to see how his stand up looks in a fight when he has to trade for a whole fight against a guy like Wandy or Shogun. 

I also wish I saw a takedown attempt because they weren't great against Bisping. And since he seemed to improve so much I wonder what his wrestling is looking like.


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

I've never seen Chuck hit the mat HARD like that since i've been watching UFC. Maybe it IS time to hang up the gloves since he's 1-3 in his past four fights, and isn't the fighter he used to be. :dunno:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

DMF62469 said:


> I've never seen Chuck hit the mat HARD like that since i've been watching UFC. Maybe it IS time to hang up the gloves since he's 1-3 in his past four fights, and isn't the fighter he used to be. :dunno:


He's never been knocked out that bad, ever.

I wonder what will be next for him. I think if he's really serious about still fighting, he needs to venture outside of The Pit and find a new camp to refine his style because it seems that anyone can get his # now


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> Liddell is you're hero? LOL. That's a good joke, liddell is a loser who only beat Wandy because it was his first fight in the UFC. He got KTFO by Rashad and he deserved it for being overconfident. Whoever thinks liddell as their hero must really have low expectations.


 
Wow- a long time UFC LHW champ is a loser huh? That's a stupid joke.​ 
As a big Chuck fan I'm completely disappointed today but I'll give full respect to Rashad- he did look super smooth and fast on his feet. That punch and the result- simply amazed me.​ 
As others have said the blueprint is out there for all to see how to frustrate and negate Chuck- now it's up to Chuck and Hackleman to actually come up with a gameplan that is different- shores up Chuck's defense and start using different methods of attack when the straight or looping punches aren't working.​ 
I don't know if they will be able to do that though this late in his career though I really hope I'm wrong.​


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

Walker said:


> Wow- a long time UFC LHW champ is a loser huh? That's a stupid joke.
> 
> As a big Chuck fan I'm completely disappointed today but I'll give full respect to Rashad- he did look super smooth and fast on his feet. That punch and the result- simply amazed me.
> 
> ...


Good post, I agree with his training needing some work in defense( as do most people) I think he should keep the same camp, all he has to doo is close up his defense a lot more or more simply keep his darn left hand up. I started getting nervous as soon as he came in looking for the haymaker and when it didn't come early...The result was textbook. Lets hope Chucks is o.k,like it was mentioned before, he visited God for a moment


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wouldn't apy any attention to him, Walker. He clearly sucks at predicting the outcome of fights with only 25 points. And he can't even spell his own screen name right. It is Chow Yun-Phat, BTW.


----------



## bmo37 (Jun 1, 2008)

Was a very shocking main event and I don't think anyone expected evans to win, if you actually listen at the end of the fight no one was cheering other than rashad's wife screaming. With that being said I think this fight just proves anyone can win on any given day. Imo the fight was won by who threw a faster punch and rashard edged chuck out. Plus the choice to throw an uppercut as an entry strike rather than setting it up with safer punches was risky and he paid the price against a heavy handed hitter.


----------



## Arkuss (Sep 7, 2008)

The counter fighter got defeated in his own game. Rashad's game plan was nothing but genious and he is being way too undercredited in this fight being called lucky and such. He went in that cage knowing exactly what to do to beat Lidell. Lidell needs to learn much more then just how to counter fight. Odds are Liddell thought Rashad was just going to try for a takedown but Rashad knew that Liddell is simply too hard to take down since even Randy Couture struggled with it. 

All props to Rashad Evans in this fight, first person to ever knock out Liddell like that and probably first full knock out within the last 5 UFC's like that. That knockout was better then Franklin vs Nate Quarry.


----------



## chrisdpucci (May 27, 2007)

So I wonder what Chuck is thinking this morning. In the prefights, Rashad said he was going to make Chuck feel more uncofortable than he ever has in a fight and Chuck replied with "It takes a lot to make me feel uncomfortable". I bet he's not feeling to comfortable today.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

The most shocking moment I witnessed in the ufc! Rashad threw that right like Joe Frazier!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Evans never so much as looked for a takedown so full credit has to go to him and his camp for coming up with the right strategy. Wait for Chuck and take advantage of how low he carries his hands. Chuck really needs to rethink his style, people know him too well. Another heavy favourite costs me another few thousands points. Oh well.


----------



## Joessups (Mar 11, 2007)

As a liddell fan I would hope he retires because I dont want to see him get Ko'd again or start fighting weaker competition


----------



## tomiE (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats to Rashad for the win. 

I don't think Chuck was really dominating Rashad in the first round. Yes, he was throwing a lot more punches, but Rashad's footwork and his head movement pretty much evaded most of the punches. I can only remember only one or two good clean shots to his head. In the end, I guess Rashad was just a tad quicker like he said he was, even I was shocked on how it ended. Thought it was going to a third round decision as usual with Rashad's fights.

I'm glad most of the people here are giving Rashad props and not saying it was a fluke. Much credit goes to Rashad's camp for doing their homework and for excuting a well thoughtout plan. I say this was probably knockout of the year. And to be honest, I'm quite happy on how those who picked Rashad to win are behaving compared to what would have happened if Chuck did win. I guess tonight he earns the name "Sugar" and yeah, I do think his celebration was a bit cocky but who really cares. He was a huge underdog and just knocked out one of the best LHW with one punch. I'd be screaming and dance all around the place too if it was me.


----------



## Rock n' Roll (Jul 6, 2008)

Fantastic movement by Rashad Evans. He was quicker, and smoother with his movement. And his head movement was pure quality. I'm really starting to like Rashad Evans, especially with his ever improving stand-up. Having a highlight reel knockout of Chuck Liddell, now that's something!

Chuck just couldn't get a handle on him. A lot may say it was "boring" of Rashad, as many similarly label Machida, but, the gameplan worked. He made Liddell come after him, he frustrated Liddell, and then when they finally got into an exchange he put Chuck Liddell to sleep with a brutal overhand right. That overhand right was followed by an equally sound left, which ultimately wasn't needed as Liddell was already on the way down, luckily for him! Evan's speed of movement as he threw that right was important, too. As he throws it he goes to the left to avoid the incoming uppercut from Liddell. Chuck ended up catching Rashad in the shoulder with that uppercut due to the quick movement. Where as Chuck stands front and centre, feet planted, chin out there, no defence, perhaps ignorantly thinking throwing that uppercut is going to be enough, and as a result is snuffed out by Rashad. He simply out moved, and out punched Chuck Liddell.

It was a sad moment, too, 'cause Liddell is a legend. But the new blood is forever proving that the level in the UFC is being raised higher, and higher. Can Chuck evolve to hang with it...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think the main reason I find myself not rooting for Rashad is that I really hate his attitude. It's the same thing about Tito. But, Nobody can deny this guy has tons of talent. He danced around chuck like a vicious ballerina! That was such a photo finish!!!

congrats to a new, very threatening force...


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Well I think the gameplan to beat Chuck is pretty clear.
> 
> Have him come to you and Chuck isn't as good.


But to make Chuck come toward you, you have to get in range where he can hit you, then get out again without damage. That gameplan may be 'clear', but it isn't that easy to do. Combine that with the fact that every time Rashad has fought anybody who's even adequate, he's tried to out-wrestle them. I can't believe Chuck trained for a Rashad who would try to dance in front of him, then strike.

Chuck fought the way he's always fought for the past six years or so. (He used to use a lot more leg kicks and he has very good wrestling skills he he never uses.) Rashad fough without even _trying_ to go to what was supposed to be his strength. One other thing. Rashad has faster hands than Chuck. Not faster than Chuck five years ago, but faster than Chuck now.

What this really reminds me of is Sugar Ray Leonard vs Marvelous Marvin Hagler. Leonard himslef once said that he'd watched Hagler's previous fight, and saw hagler was losing his handspeed. Still, dangerous, still championship quality, but his hands were slower. That's when Leonard decided to challenge him. (At least, that's how I remember the story. It _was_ a long time ago. 

Chuck could still conceivably regain the LHW title. But not by backing up and counterpunching.

ights


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

Chuck needs to retire, get over it chuck fanboys. He should have lost his last 4 fights(wandy wasn't ready for that fight). When you lose your last couple of fights the way Chuck did, it's expected that the fighter should be dropped from the UFC the way Dana runs things. He's only in the UFC because they're praying just like all the other fanboys that he makes a great comeback like couture did and once again become the face of the UFC. The fact is that he can't fix his game anymore because he is too stubborn with his partying and overconfidence in his ability to KO everyone he fights.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

chaoyungphat said:


> Chuck needs to retire, get over it chuck fanboys. He should have lost his last 4 fights(wandy wasn't ready for that fight). When you lose your last couple of fights the way Chuck did, it's expected that the fighter should be dropped from the UFC the way Dana runs things. He's only in the UFC because they're praying just like all the other fanboys that he makes a great comeback like couture did and once again become the face of the UFC. The fact is that he can't fix his game anymore because he is too stubborn with his partying and overconfidence in his ability to KO everyone he fights.


So with that thinking I guess Wandy should have retires right? He lost 3 in a row. Don't come up with weak excuses for him either because Wandy isn't the real issue here. I love Wandy and I'm glad that he is still fighting. Try and explain your logic without making excuses for Wand's losses. The fact is, he lost 3 in a row, shouldn't he have retired using your statement?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Chuck isn't washed up or anything he just needs to start covering his face.

When you are going backwards and get hit it's one thing but when you come foward and trade you need to protect yourself and Chuck doesn't.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Umm, Mocacho , did you honestly neg rep everyone who supported Chuck Liddell before this fight? LOL.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## juzmma (Sep 7, 2008)

*wtf*

where soes evans stand now??? is he the no.1 contender after bisping, tito, and liddell???


----------



## Drrone (Sep 7, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Chuck isn't washed up or anything he just needs to start covering his face.
> 
> When you are going backwards and get hit it's one thing but when you come foward and trade you need to protect yourself and Chuck doesn't.


Well said. I like Chuck, but he needs to adapt. I still really don't have respect for Rashad. He didn't display many skills; except power, counter-punching and backing away constantly. It looked like he was scared the whole time. Plus, his show boating is weak and the nipple pinching is just stupid. 

Sorry, first post on this forum. Oh well, gotta be a newbie sometime. I'll be around for a long time, look forward to bs'ing some more.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHA, nice find Dan0, "The GSP" is now a mandatory move before the action....I just heard...
I don't know how people are going to take to Rashad being the champ, his style isn't I guess flashy is the word. I didn't vote Rashad in this fight. Cost me some cash dang it. hahaha


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The backing away makes perfect sense. It's exactly what Liddell does to his opponents and Rashad by not coming right to Chuck made it hard for him.

Trust me Rashad is good his boxing looks much improved and his wrestling has always been good.

I would like to see him fight someone who will force him to exchange because Chuck has a style unlike any other fighter so beating him doesn't mean you will match up well with the brawlers or the boxers of the divison.

Congrats on your first post I hope you stick around.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I would like to see him fight someone who will force him to exchange


Wandy or Forrest would, more Wandy though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I was thinking Wandy, Thiago or Shogun who are all guys who will make Rashad throw punches.

I think Forrest could work to and since that's his next match up we will see it. But Rashad can take Forrest down at will IMO.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow, who started that thread on Rashad having the skills to be LHW champ like a year ago? You were right fuckbag!

That was a sick KO.

Is the nipple rubbing a Jackson camp thing?


----------



## Drrone (Sep 7, 2008)

You're right bbjd, Rashad fought similar to how Chuck fights - he let Chuck come to him. It didn't make for a very exciting fight minus the great KO. I guess he fought it well in that respect.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel like someone has raped my innocence, killed my god and taken my soul.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Drrone said:


> You're right bbjd, Rashad fought similar to how Chuck fights - he let Chuck come to him. It didn't make for a very exciting fight minus the great KO. I guess he fought it well in that respect.


It's the exact same thing that happened against Rampage and Jardine.

Except against Rampage he rushed in much earlier because I think he might've thought he was invisible at that point.

Against Jardine he never came in after round 1 which is why he lost a decision.

And in this fight he waited and then finally came foward and Rashad put his light out.

Liddell needs to learn how to start exchanges without ending up on his back and I would like to see Rashad fight someone who he can exchange with because his hands have improved 10x IMO.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I wouldn't say he rushed in against Rampage. He just threw a punch you learn on day one not to throw and he payed for it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

That's true I should've put came foward.

Honestly it's not like Chuck is chasing guys around. He just can't really start many exchanges without ending up on his back.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Chuck lost his speed. But he didn't know it. Now he does. It's a pity but I don't expect to see the old chuck again.


----------

